# Hose from engine tried eating hood insulation! 99 VW Passat V6 (photos)



## blondeneedshelp (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi -
Hoping to get some helpful input. Opened the hood to refill wiper fluid and found a monster mess. Initially thought mice had moved in under the hood and tore up hood insulation to make a nest - there was a HUGE wad of "stuff" - almost the size of a basketball - laying there. 
Once I removed the wad, I noticed a melty-like crack/hole in the hose that comes from the engine.
I'm guessing this hole some how tried to eat the hood insulation? 
I'm pretty sure this cracked hose is important - though the car has been running fine. Do I need to keep the insulation? 
Hate to whine - but I'm divorced, newly unemployed, need inspection, and God knows what else. I am thinking I can replace this hose myself - if indeed it is a hose (I can't find anything that looks like this on parts websites). 
For those who are familiar with 99 Passat - you'll understand how much $$$ has already been invested in this baby, so "Do It Yourself" is about my only option right now.
Anyone know how much this might cost if I can't do it myself? Or know a reasonable shop in Bridgeville PA?
Thank you!
http://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae263/luckywishnick/th_IMG00166.jpg
[IMG]http://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae263/luckywishnick/th_IMG00167.jpg


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Hose from engine tried eating hood insulation! 99 VW Passat V6 (blondeneedshelp)*

No wonder the hose tried to eat your hood insulation..that's the air intake hose....engine is suckin air thru there like mad...you're lucky..I hope that the insulation didnt' get into the engine enuff to really screw things up. The hose itself should be $20 or so..install 5 min for anyone who knows how to use screwdriver. I'd take the air horn (curved black plastic thingy that this hose connects to on the engine side) off and use an inspection mirror to be sure insulation hasn't got crammed up into throttle body. It could jamb the throttle plate open..which would be a real safety issue!...the air horn is held on my a screw or two to the throttle body..againg not much work but it is a bit of a PITA since you can't really see the screws back there.


----------



## blondeneedshelp (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Hose from engine tried eating hood insulation! 99 VW Passat V6 (spitpilot)*

Huh. Thank you!
Every photo for "VW Hose" I've viewed online doesn't show anything that looks like this. I did wonder if anything got sucked in there - thought I got most of it out. Maybe if I put my vacuum sweeper hose in there after I remove the hose - would it suck everything out?
I know I can do this. My main worry is strength. Does it have to be tightened like - really hard? I can replace insides of toilets, minor household repairs, etc., but the one thing that always stumps me is the strength/tightness of things.
So .... 2 more questions:
1. Can I drive it like this to go get estimates, or would that be dangerous?
2. Should I rip the rest of the insulation off the hood?
Okay - 3rd question: Can duct tape repair all of this? Maybe duct tape the hose .... then duct tape the insulation back in place?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Hose from engine tried eating hood insulation! 99 VW Passat V6 (blondeneedshelp)*

The hose clamps to R&R the flex intake hose aren't very tight at all...I'd take this hose off right now and see if you can look in with flashlite/mirror? etc to see if any insulation is beyond this hose..if it looks clean..maybe you dodged a bullet and nothing is close to throttle plate..you don't want that to get jambed either open or closed..imagine yu stepped on the gas to make a left turn in front of a cement truck and throttle stuck closed..yikes!







If its clean then just put broken hose back on..duct tape over the crack as a temp repair and go to dealer and order new hose...I'd not worry about hood insulation....just rip it off..its a noise deadener..has nothing to do with performance of car.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blondeneedshelp (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Hose from engine tried eating hood insulation! 99 VW Passat V6 (spitpilot)*

Spitpilot - you don't know how much I appreciate your help here. I've been a nervous wreck about this.
I have to ask .... R&R? You can imagine what I came up with when I tried to Google that one!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Hose from engine tried eating hood insulation! 99 VW Passat V6 (blondeneedshelp)*

R&R= Remove and Replace...not everyone has grease under their nails most of the time..and I don't mean the wimps who wear gloves to work on their cars...most folks (including my kids and wife) have never picked up a tool and walked towards their car...courage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you can do this!


----------



## blondeneedshelp (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Hose from engine tried eating hood insulation! 99 VW Passat V6 (spitpilot)*

Next thing you know, I'll be removing my appendix!








I can't believe I did this ...
Anyhow, I didn't see any insulation in either side of where this was connected - engine side or ... that left side thingy - tho there was a screen inside left side thing, which might catch debris. On engine side, I'd like to stick the sweeper hose in there, but I see something that looks similar to a fuse or ... like a teeny glass thermometer - I don't know how to describe it, but I don't want to hit it with the sweeper hose and break it. Though it's really small, it looks important.
However, I did see more insulation hiding lower down when I removed the hose. I picked out as much as I could see. Is there anything else that could suck this stuff in and make driving hazardous or cause further problems? Like into the fan or belts?
Now this might sound dingy, but if I went to one of those car washes that cleans the undercarriage, would it get rid of any insulation that's hiding deeper down. Is that question as stupid looking as I think it might be?
I still can't find this part online. Maybe they have a German name for it? Luft gizmo.
I'm wondering how much duct tape to put on & how long it will hold. Or should I try to get some other tape.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Hose from engine tried eating hood insulation! 99 VW Passat V6 (blondeneedshelp)*

You're not gonna find this part listed as a common maintenance item..if you wanna buy it online instead of going into your local dealer...(parts guy is really creepy?







)...Then email Zeb @ 1st VW parts with the description I posted earlier and your car's VIN (on plate in driver's side of windshield)...and he'll hook you up...1stVW parts website is dealer who sells on line for about 25-35% off VW dealer list...and they know their $*+T...good folks. You are right to worry about damagin the sensor in the intake track...there are two..a mass flow air sensor and air temp sensor..don't stick anything near either..if you wanna vaccum keep hose nozzle an inch or so away from these sensors...Don't worry about a bit of insulation that's fallen down below...just duct tape the heck outa that tube and you're good to go till the part arrives! You'll be a VW certified tech soon!


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Hose from engine tried eating hood insulation! 99 VW Passat V6 (spitpilot)*

Regading the insulation falling down, a sharp knife(razor/utility) can cut the stuff hanging loose. You shouldn't need to make a mess of all that insulation under the hood. Probably should cover the engine bay while working on the insulation with a old towel or drop cloth(motor cool) to keep it out of everything else. 
Regarding duct tape; anything that gets taped will get messy(sticky) when it gets hot. Use it on what is getting replaced.-I learned this from watching 'Red Green'.
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Hose from engine tried eating hood insulation! 99 VW Passat V6 (Old Rabbit Dr.)*

if you live anywhere where the temp never falls below 50deg out that insulation is pointless.


----------



## blondeneedshelp (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Hose from engine tried eating hood insulation! 99 VW Passat V6 (Slimjimmn)*

The new hose is on! 
I removed the remaining hood insulation pad - it was connected with strategically placed push-in / squeeze out clips. 
I initially took it off so it would be easier to duct tape the ripped apart area, rather than try it while it was connected to the hood, but thought about that gooey mess scenario that might come about when the tape got hot.
Maybe I'll order a new one when I have some extra $$$ ... we'll see how it goes.
I'll try to post a pic of the finished product later. It may have seemed like a no-brainer job to a lot of you guys, but for me it was terrifying - yet liberating. Especially since the dealer wanted $200 & change to do all of this.
Thanks for all the help. Couldn't have done it without you, Pilot ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Hose from engine tried eating hood insulation! 99 VW Passat V6 (blondeneedshelp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blondeneedshelp* »_The new hose is in...
I'll try to post a pic of the finished product later. It may have seemed like a no-brainer job to a lot of you guys, but for me it was terrifying - yet liberating. Especially since the dealer wanted $200 & change to do all of this.
Thanks for all the help. Couldn't have done it without you, Pilot ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Congrats! Always feels good to save $$..and don't forget the $200 is after tax money...if it took you an hour..you just made $250-300/hour! Glad to be of help..always want to encourage folks willing to learn first..wrench second!... I'd not worry about the hood pad...unless the additional engine noise from it not being there bothers you enuff to buy a new one...if it does...you might try a wrecking yard...(there are some that speciaize in VW's/European cars)...they should charge you 50% or less of what dealer wants for new one...but as I said..these things used to be called "silencing pads" or "engine silencers" so its only sound levels you're dealing with...Expect to see you asking about oil changin next month!


----------

